# Cluster Swap..



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

i have a 91 E right now...and i was wondering if i could get any b13 Tachless cluster and still work effeciantly....like i have not clock on my cluster..but if i going to get the cluster with a clock would it work just fine?


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

TTT


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

damn someone has got to know if this swap will be safe....i just got word i have a 92 XE cluster waiting for me...just gotta make sure it will work just as fine...cause i have the E cluster and also a 91...wanna know if the wiring is just that same..actaully pug thanks


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

hell i want to know if a SE-R cluster will replace a XE cluster. (with clock) i really would like a tach. even if it's only a auto.


----------



## 92 Sinatra (Jul 9, 2002)

*Swapping clusters*

Look on sentra.net. These topics are covered in detail. I've considered doing this myself, but I'm going to add high-quality gauges instead--and I don't like the idea of a bogus odometer reading.

Matching the clusters should not pose a big problem.

The main difference I recall offhand is that older models (such as my '92) have a mechanical speedometer cable.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

what cluster are you upgrading to? it includes a tach? and it doesn't interfere with the od?


----------



## 92 Sinatra (Jul 9, 2002)

*New gauges*

Oh, no--I'm not swapping clusters, but I have read of it. Sorry if I gave you that impression.

I'm keeping my original cluster, but adding a tach under the cowling at lower left.

Then in the factory radio DIN slot (right below the air conditioning vents), I'm adding a water temperature gauge, a voltmeter & an oil pressure gauge.

But this is all just in the planning stages now.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

You'd have to get one from a 91-92 because 93-94 have electronic speedos IIRC. Your speedo would go higher than say if you got a tach cluster from a GA16DE equippped car (Did they make a GXE or SE in 91-92?) I think those two trims had tachs in them for the GA16DE but you'll have to verify that. You could put a 91-92 SE-R cluster in and like I said it'd have a higher MPH speedo and I think the redline might be a little higher than where the GA16DE limiter kicks in at. 6700 is the limiter cutout on GA16DE's and I think SR20DE's cutout at like 6800 or something like that. Unless you have a JWT ECU which bumps the limiter up. Hope this helps some. 

EDIT: I didn't realize you weren't swapping the whole thing out in your case 92Sinatra, although that'd be a lot easier. You'll have to find out if the tachs both work the same way. I'm not sure if there is such a thing as a mechanical tach anyways, at least not being used within the last 20 some years. You could do what I want to do when I get an SE-R, which is, instead of installing aftermarket gauges all over the place, speedo, tach w/ shift light, oil, temp, etc. and for some odd reason leaving all the OEM installed, take the existing cluster out and make a new mounting plate for the gauges and install all the aftermerket like they were OEM. I think it'd be much more functional and sharp as hell. Only foreseeable problem would be the odometer.


----------



## 92 Sinatra (Jul 9, 2002)

*URL on cluster swap*

Here ya go:

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/september99/tach.shtml


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

oh cool i couldnt find anything on the swap :-D mines easy im just upgrading to a XE cluster Tachless cause i have my little Sunpro tach


----------

